

Tetuan Valley The Next Generation: New team, a lot of changes, same spirit. - adavideo
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2013/02/tetuan-valley-the-next-generation-new-team-a-lot-of-changes-same-spirit.html
We anounce the next edition of Tetuan Valley Startup Scool, with a new team and a lot of surprises.
======
alfonso24
Yes!!! Congratulations! Let's take Tetuan Valley and Spain to the Next Level.

------
abarrera
Go guys! Fantastic job so far! Looking forward to the next cycle! :D

------
phylosopher
Great news and best of luck. Full support from San Francisco

------
vinpho
Great news!!!Congratulations!!! Go Tetuan Valley!!!

